# Tier 20 #1. Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903



## lnjng (Dec 24, 2021)

*1. Gould (1997)*








*2. Gulda (2004)*








*3. Landowska (1987)*








*4. Richter (2006)*








*5. Schiff (2003)*








Condensed Listing:
1. Gould (1997)
2. Gulda (2004)
3. Landowska (1987)
4. Richter (2006)
5. Schiff (2003)

Additional Notes:
This topic has not been discussed as much on TC, but there is enough to fulfill several places in this list. I have consulted outside sources to fill in the remaining, however placing TC selections to greater priority than other ones. I am also aware of the fact that many of the same artists have been issued and reissued several times in different year(s), and since this was not mentioned on any TC threads I checked please do not consider the year to be definitive.

Sources:
https://www.talkclassical.com/14064-bachs-chromatic-fantasia-fugue.html?highlight=Chromatic+Fantasia+and+Fugue
https://www.talkclassical.com/23800-bach-chromatic-fantasy-fugue.html?highlight=Chromatic+Fantasia+and+Fugue
Various Outside Sources


----------

